# Confused OPK question--days of faint lines before O?



## pbl_ge

Hi All,

I'm new to the OPK world, and I've been using them for three days (CD9-11). I usually don't O until CD17, but I've had some unusual months post-mc, so I can't be sure. On basically every stick I've gotten a faint line (except once when I hadn't waited as long as I should). Is that typical? It's not getting lighter or darker, but just staying faint. 

Does anyone get faint lines for several days before O? Any other ideas? I'd love some input!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi pbl_ge. I've never used OPK's but from what I understand there's always some luteinizing hormone in your system, which is why you get the faint line. However, the line needs to be just as dark or darker than the control line (that's when the OPK is considered to be positive) to clock the surge which signals ovulation.

I'm sorry if that's clear as mud. I'm sure one of these other more knowledgeable ladies that actually *have *OPK experience will weigh in :) . Good luck!


----------



## MrsPhez

Yes it's true, you will normally see a faint line on days before the true positive which is unmistakeable. Keep POAS!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! Some people had mentioned they never get anything but faint lines, so I got worried. :flower: 

I now understand the POAS addiction better!


----------



## vermeil

Hello! Personally my line never gets as dark as the control. It`s just very faint at first, gets darker, then goes faint again - since you have your surge 24-36h before ovulation, I figure I ovulate the dark the line grows fainter.

It`s a bit hit or miss, for me the only time I even see a line is mid afternoon. I`ve tried mornings and evenings and don`t get reliable results. It can be really different for everyone. I suggest buying a bunch of cheapies and trying those 2-3 times a day before you ovulate to give you an idea of wat works for you.

good luck!


----------



## Meli_H

pbl_ge said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the OPK world, and I've been using them for three days (CD9-11). I usually don't O until CD17, but I've had some unusual months post-mc, so I can't be sure. On basically every stick I've gotten a faint line (except once when I hadn't waited as long as I should). Is that typical? It's not getting lighter or darker, but just staying faint.
> 
> Does anyone get faint lines for several days before O? Any other ideas? I'd love some input!

This month was the first time Ive used the OPKs 3x a day when testing for o. I wish I would have figured this out sooner! *For those of you really serious about catching the o, I totally recommend testing 3x day, once you catch the beginning of your LH surge. *IN MY CASE: I tested CD10 Wednesday FMU, negative. Tested again CD11 Thursday FMU negative. Tested CD12 Friday FMU, I saw a teeny tiny line.so then I tested again Friday mid-afternoon (3pm), and the line started getting darker..I tested again 10pm that Friday night, then FMU CD13 Saturday morning, then Saturday afternoon, and the Saturday afternoon OPK was the actual positive (where the 2nd line was darker than the control line). I still kept using the OPKs Saturday 11pm, then CD 14 Sunday FMU, then Sunday afternoon, then Sunday night. It was interesting watching the OPK progressively get lighter and lighter as my surge was ending. Finally CD 15 Monday was the first opk that was completely negative-no hint at all of the surge. So, based on that, it seems that I Od on Sunday (supposedly 24-36 hours after the first positive opk, which was on Saturday afternoon). I can confirm that I did O on CD14 Sunday because I temp and use FF, and O was confirmed on CD14. 
GL!


----------



## Aeropanda

Hi! I'm new to the OPK's myself. I was so nervous that I would miss O that I began POAS 3 days earlier than recommended! I had obvious negatives for several days (and sticks for that matter b/c I test 2-3x daily). On CD12-15 I got faint lines and on CD16, I got my first clearly positive. I was beginning to think the tests weren't working, (or I wasn't) but I've just gotten my second positive, so I guess DH and I will be back at it again! Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Meli_H

Aeropanda said:


> Hi! I'm new to the OPK's myself. I was so nervous that I would miss O that I began POAS 3 days earlier than recommended! I had obvious negatives for several days (and sticks for that matter b/c I test 2-3x daily). On CD12-15 I got faint lines and on CD16, I got my first clearly positive. I was beginning to think the tests weren't working, (or I wasn't) but I've just gotten my second positive, so I guess DH and I will be back at it again! Thanks for sharing your experience!

Have fun, and GL catching the egg!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! Eventually mine made a really nice gradient. Light, light, light, medium, dark, medium, light. :thumbup: Extremely clear. I really appreciate the help I got on this thread, because I was very confused to see the lines right away. :nope:

I'm in the TWW now, so we'll see how this goes. Hope all of us get BFPs this month!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPhez

Excellent! I'm 4 dpo today as well. Good luck!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Pebble, I used to get lines for ages before O, think I have a pic somewhere....

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/OPK/12032012413.jpg


----------



## MrsPhez

Lady H said:


> Hi Pebble, I used to get lines for ages before O, think I have a pic somewhere....
> 
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/OPK/12032012413.jpg

I have a collection just that, not so well documented with the timings though!


----------



## pbl_ge

Mine looked just like that, except that I got a UTI during the fertile period, so the sticks are colorfully dyed with the stuff that turns you pee orange! :haha:


----------

